# [solved]i guess im a normie when it comes to website design



## srsparky32 (Oct 18, 2015)

EDIT:::: i was looking through the index.html and noticed the html was pointing to assets folder which didnt exist yet. i added the assets folder and put bootstrap, css, fonts, images, js, and php in assets folder and site works now.

my website http://rtfglobalinvestments.com i am trying to get the html and css to work properly. when you visit the site its all broken. this is a picture of the files i have in there currently. i'm sure im doing something really wrong but i really need some guidance.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 18, 2015)

srsparky32 said:


> total normie. noob. amateur.
> 
> my website http://rtfglobalinvestments.com i am trying to get the html and css to work properly. when you visit the site its all broken. this is a picture of the files i have in there currently. i'm sure im doing something really wrong but i really need some guidance.



<link href="*assets/*bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css" rel="stylesheet">

<img class="lazyOwl" data-src="*assets/*images/other_images/bg3.jpg">

The directory structure is off. All of the images, styles, and js need assets/ removed _or_ those folders need to go under a directory named assets.


----------



## srsparky32 (Oct 18, 2015)

yeah. before i read your message, i was looking through the index.html and noticed the html was pointing to assets folder which didnt exist yet. i added the assets folder and put bootstrap, css, fonts, images, js, and php in assets folder and site works now.

im learning all this from stratch. its really satisfying.


----------

